# Confused.com myprotein vs tpw vs bulkpowders vs pro 10



## SWIPS (Jan 30, 2012)

Hey everyone I'm after advice and your personal experience and opinion

up to this day I've been using phd as my brand for most of the thing like whey, slow release protein, weight gainer,creating etc you get the point lol and I've been using myprotein for things like vitamins, fishoil, green tea, oats ect unfortunately I have to cut the budged as I'm moving out to another place with higher mortgage and more bills lol so can't afford the phd anymore.

im not really up to date with all this new companies like protein works and pro 10 as ive never used them.

Anyway going. To get to the point now as I can't afford branded stuff anymore I just wonder is there much difference between phd and my protein for example ? And which one would you go for out the once i mentioned above and why ? Overall ? Price quality and range and effectiveness ? Any feed back is welcome. I was going to go with myprotein but have read many bad reviews and heard some bad feedback on here which made me think and want to look around first.

thanks. Alex


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

I like bulk powders but the truth is 9/10 times none of them will let you down.

Brace yourself


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

GoNutrition just launched. Their products are very good value for money. Totally transparent with their blends (which u do have to watch for)

I moved over to their isolate (whey 90) and am noticing a difference.

I think all/most of the companies offer sample packs so might be worth grabbing some of those and seeing how u get on.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

All all good quality protein going by reviews on here. Service wise I have never had a problem with bulkpowders and use them a fair bit and order everything from them now. My protein I have had delivery issues as have many others so would personally not use them. Not used pro 10 or tpw so can't comment on their service, tpw butterscotch is highly tempting though for when this lot runs out.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

You'll be hard pressed to find better offers than those offered by board sponsors but you can get 5kg of top quality protein for £50 at matrix mate


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

SWIPS said:


> Hey everyone I'm after advice and your personal experience and opinion
> 
> up to this day I've been using phd as my brand for most of the thing like whey, slow release protein, weight gainer,creating etc you get the point lol and I've been using myprotein for things like vitamins, fishoil, green tea, oats ect unfortunately I have to cut the budged as I'm moving out to another place with higher mortgage and more bills lol so can't afford the phd anymore.
> 
> ...


you could always enter your self here and you might win some samples to help you make your mind 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/matrix-nutrition/243019-free-giveaway-10-more-lucky-winners.html


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

Never had an issue with MP , but never had an issue with the TPW either . All of the suppliers have a good rep on here. Comes down to cost and flavour really. To be brutally honest, TPW and Gonutrition seem a little more expensive but have nicer flavours it seems.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I've used Myprotein as my main source for several years and never had any issues with quality or delivery.

Recent I have also been getting bits from TPW and the flavours are pretty good, lemon shortcake is my favourite and also started to get bits from Gonutrition which again have been good so far.

Recently had a few samples from matrix nutrition but I see a lot of feedback saying taste isn't so great. The ones I tried where fine though.

What I do now is, see who has the best deals on at the time and use them.

I think quality/gains wise then they are all as good as each other


----------



## Daz007 (May 23, 2012)

Been very happy with Bulkpowders and TPW recently. The price is all down to special offers of the moment, but even without them I still feel theres no difference in quality between bulk and branded.


----------



## JSTEVO (Oct 4, 2009)

Bulkpowders are the chosen suppliers I use. They have everything I need and with the new products being released I'm thinking of staying put.


----------



## SWIPS (Jan 30, 2012)

hey guys thank you all for your information and response

i went on few of them and compared stock range, prices etc - just had a quick look

like the look of tpw but i love the product range on myprotein - personally i have been using my protein for few years just for bits like glutamine and vits and etc and only had problem with delivery once ( my last order but they fixed it no time and send me missing items )

still undecided what to go for tbh :S sofar ive narrowed it down to 3 bulkpowders, myprotein and theproteinworks

think what i might do is : do my shoping on all 3 of them, stick exact same stuff in a basket( will take alot of time haha ), for example 5kg whey 5 kg oats glutamine creatine bcaa etc. do that on all 3 and the one that works out cheapest im going to go for and the other two i will just order some samples etc :S and if in not 100 % happy with my choice then next time i order it of the other one ? because every month i order the same stuff as the month before.

probably the best way to compare them

as for a quality i take it as they all good quality nutrition's and no different to branded stuff like phd


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I think the only difference between any of them other than price will be the taste and the product range.

As said I use MP as my main source but now and again shop at TPW for new flavours (lemon shortcake PWO is great and will try choc coconut next) and Gonutrition as they had a decent deal when I recently wanted taurine, electrolyte, maltodextrin etc

MP True whey is my main product though


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

In terms of price MP wins hands down

In terms of customer service and quality TPW wins all day.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

Any of them will do, just rotate lol and try different companies each time that's what I do


----------



## Mobster (Apr 1, 2004)

SWIPS said:


> Hey everyone I'm after advice and your personal experience and opinion
> 
> up to this day I've been using phd as my brand for most of the thing like whey, slow release protein, weight gainer,creating etc you get the point lol and I've been using myprotein for things like vitamins, fishoil, green tea, oats ect unfortunately I have to cut the budged as I'm moving out to another place with higher mortgage and more bills lol so can't afford the phd anymore.
> 
> ...


Ignoring customer service etc issues (just do a search under their names to see who does well) ALL those companies stack up ingredient wise to PhD etc. The basic ingredient in, for example a PhD whey product will be the same as MP, TPW, etc. There are very few (and I mean a few) companies who have chosen to be very specific in the quality of the ingredient (Reflex is one). Others buy, via contract and or commodity traders, a good quality wpc. The difference is little more than who the product is aimed at and how it's sold.


----------



## Mobster (Apr 1, 2004)

JSTEVO said:


> Bulkpowders are the chosen suppliers I use. They have everything I need and with the new products being released I'm thinking of staying put.


Come here.... I've a hug for you lol. Try the cola flavoured BCAA


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

The protein works.

amazing flavours (all natural)

superb customer service

The Protein Works ever time for me.

Also they have a custom blend section so you can create your own.#]#very handy with aminos I find

https://www.theproteinworks.com/rewardpoints/index/goReferral/referrer/4359/ free protein with first order


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

RXQueenie said:



> GoNutrition just launched. Their products are very good value for money. Totally transparent with their blends (which u do have to watch for)
> 
> *I moved over to their isolate (whey 90) and am noticing a difference*.
> 
> I think all/most of the companies offer sample packs so might be worth grabbing some of those and seeing how u get on.


What difference are you noticing?

I've used probably dozens of whey brands over the years and can honestly say I've never noticed any difference with any of them other than taste and cost.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Smitch said:


> What difference are you noticing?
> 
> I've used probably dozens of whey brands over the years and can honestly say I've never noticed any difference with any of them other than taste and cost.


I asked this the other day as was interested to see what differences there where http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/protein/243368-whey-80-v-whey-isolate-90-a.html


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

G-man99 said:


> I asked this the other day as was interested to see what differences there where http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/protein/243368-whey-80-v-whey-isolate-90-a.html


So the general consensus is that if you've got a weak gut it's easier to stomach it seems.

Seeing as I have iron guts I'll save myself the cash and stick with the cheap sh1t.


----------



## MyronGainz (Apr 29, 2013)

Got MaxiRaw recently with their 25 quid off 100 spend. Not tried it personally but my brother says it tastes very good. I just look at the supplier section here and see what offers are going. Only brand I didn't like was Matrix (no offence reps), they are cheaper but I didn't like the flavours and being a veggie I use quite a lot of whey in cooking etc. it wasn't worth the cheaper price for me.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Breda said:


> You'll be hard pressed to find better offers than those offered by board sponsors but you can get 5kg of top quality protein for £50 at matrix mate


I thought pro-10 was the best last week :whistling:


----------



## MyronGainz (Apr 29, 2013)

Paz1982 said:


> I thought pro-10 was the best last week :whistling:


----------



## nickdutch (Aug 21, 2013)

pea protein and creatine are dirt cheap at discountsuppliments.co.uk. I dont know why you buy whey if pea is cheap and possibly more bioavailable


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

nickdutch said:


> pea protein and creatine are dirt cheap at discountsuppliments.co.uk. I dont know why you buy whey if pea is cheap and possibly more bioavailable


Taste probably.

I got some of that Olympus stuff the other week, £30 for 5kg and it's a mixed blend, you can taste the soya in it but the chocolate flavour is actually really good with water and a bit of milk.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Whey is whey. Just get a cheap whey from a reliable manufacturer.

There's little difference between them


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

simonthepieman said:


> Whey is whey. Just get a cheap whey from a reliable manufacturer.
> 
> There's little difference between them


Really think people make whey too much of this subject really, 99% of reliable companies all use whey and other than flavour and taste then they are virtually as good as each other.

They are regulated by trading standards etc so have to meet certain levels of quality.

Pick the best deal at the time and go with it


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

I like bulk powders but last order was a bit poor delivery. they left me a nice bonus in my powder points to make up for it though


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Mobster said:


> Come here.... I've a hug for you lol. Try the cola flavoured BCAA


Don't hate me but I'd never buy from a company who's boss goes by the name 'Mobster'. :stuart:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Never had a problem with either MyProtein or TPW (love their pancake mix). Not tried GoNutrition yet.

Big fan of discount-supplements.co.uk (their 12 or 13% discount codes rock), dolphinfitness.co.uk (generally cheapest for branded stuff unless discount supps do it and have the discount on) and sshealthfoods.com too.


----------



## Mobster (Apr 1, 2004)

defdaz said:


> Don't hate me but I'd never buy from a company who's boss goes by the name 'Mobster'. :stuart:


I'm not the boss and it comes from a magazine I used to publish called 'Muscle Mob' (google it) so if you read it you were a 'Muscle Mobster' or 'Mobster' for short.


----------



## jakob (Sep 1, 2012)

MyronGainz said:


> Got MaxiRaw recently with their 25 quid off 100 spend. Not tried it personally but my brother says it tastes very good. I just look at the supplier section here and see what offers are going. Only brand I didn't like was Matrix (no offence reps), they are cheaper but I didn't like the flavours and being a veggie I use quite a lot of whey in cooking etc. it wasn't worth the cheaper price for me.


I had the Maxi Raw Strawberry stuff and it was honestly the worst tasting protein I've ever had. Did the same thing and ordered loads of it in bulk with one of their offers, ended up selling it to a mate at cut price and (after warning him) he also said it was the worst tasting protein he'd had.


----------



## MyronGainz (Apr 29, 2013)

jakob said:


> I had the Maxi Raw Strawberry stuff and it was honestly the worst tasting protein I've ever had. Did the same thing and ordered loads of it in bulk with one of their offers, ended up selling it to a mate at cut price and (after warning him) he also said it was the worst tasting protein he'd had.


It was the chocolate one he tried. Though we do have 5kg of the strawberry stuff!!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Maxiraw only di 1 nice flavour that's choc orange

Used to live of it,till the protein works arrived


----------



## Mobster (Apr 1, 2004)

One thing ALL the bulk companies do now is some very nice 'out there' flavours. Jaffa Cake, Bakewell, Peanut Choc, Cinnemon etc all v nice. All the bulk is, in its way, leading the way.


----------



## MyronGainz (Apr 29, 2013)

stevenharland said:


> For cheap PhD protein and Pharma Grade powders etc, www.tradeingredients.com is by far the cheapest in UK and Europe.


2.2kg.....................£42

Not sherrif srs


----------



## MyronGainz (Apr 29, 2013)

I got the same product from my local supp shop for £40 when I used to get suckered in by the big name brands.

I am really surprised people still buy that stuff when you get very similar products for almost half the price from the bulk suppliers. That was why I wasn't sure if you were being completely serious when you said "cheap" PHD protein, it's in fact incredibly overpriced imho.


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

GONUTRITION !!!


----------

